# Humor in The Bible (Does God have a sense of humor?)



## softblackcotton (Mar 31, 2011)

Hey Everyone,

I am still brand-new in my walk with God and I am still learing about different aspects of God's "personality" (can't think of a better word since He is not a person, maybe "Godality"?). 

The Bible tells us God made us in His image which must mean that we experience all the emotions (LOVE, JOY, ANGER, JEALOUSY, etc.) the He experiences only to MUCH LESSER extent. 

There are many Bible examples of God's Great Love, Anger, Jealousy, Mercy, Sadness, but where is His sense of Humor? I know people assume God has a sense of humor whenever they see a "funny-looking" person/animal/organism or when something crazy happens in their life. Alot people say "God has a sense of humor" with some sarcasm behind it. 

I want to believe that God is the greatest comedian despite all the SERIOUS business He has to attend to ALL the time. Are there any specific examples of God's sense of humor in The Bible?


----------



## BeautifulFlower (Mar 31, 2011)

This scripture makes me think of God's since of humor...

Luke 6:42 
How can you say to your brother, 'Brother, let me take the speck out of your eye,' when you yourself fail to see the plank in your own eye?


I mean think about it...I say to you remove your speck when I have a massive tree in my own eye...doesnt really make sense does it


----------



## Laela (Mar 31, 2011)

He sure does...  and we're created in His image. I've posted this before, but this passage always brings a chuckle. If you read the full chapter in context it should make more sense:


Laela said:


> I love that God has a sense of humour.... I so love Him for that.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## softblackcotton (Mar 31, 2011)

Laela said:


> He sure does...  and we're created in His image. I've posted this before, but this passage always brings a chuckle. If you read the full chapter in context it should make more sense:


 
Oh may you post a link to that post?


----------



## Laela (Mar 31, 2011)

Sorry, I'd quoted myself...if you click on the blue *>* next to my name it goes to it. But I posted the whole thing. 

I've got more! be back!


----------



## softblackcotton (Mar 31, 2011)

Well I found instances of humor in the Bible, but none yet directly from God. Except that Dagon story, I guess that was kind of funny. 

I was reading 2 Kings last night and I thought this verse was funny. The king'ss reaction was to tear his robes up when Naaman asked him to cure his leprosy. Elisha hears of this and sends the king a message asking "why have you torn your robes?"   Biblical people tore their clothing up a lot. 

2 KINGS 5:7-8

As soon as the king of Israel read the letter, he tore his robes and said, "Am I God? Can I kill and bring back to life? Why does this fellow send someone to me to be cured of his leprosy? See how he is trying to pick a quarrel with me!"

8 When Elisha the man of God heard that the king of Israel had torn his robes, he sent him this message: "Why have you torn your robes? Have the man come to me and he will know that there is a prophet in Israel."


----------



## Crown (Mar 31, 2011)

5 So Jonah went out of  the city and sat on the east side of the city. There he made himself a  shelter and sat under it in the shade, till he might see what would  become of the city. 

6 *And the LORD God prepared a plant  and made it come up over Jonah, that it might be shade for his head to  deliver him from his misery. So Jonah was very grateful for the plant. 7 But as morning dawned the next day God prepared a worm, and it so damaged the plant that it withered. 8  And it happened, when the sun arose, that God prepared a vehement east  wind; and the sun beat on Jonah’s head, so that he grew faint.* Then he  wished death for himself, and said, “_It is_ better for me to die than to live.”    

9 Then God said to Jonah, "_Is it_ right for you to be angry about the plant?"    And he said, "_It is_ right for me to be angry, even to death!"


10  But the LORD said, “You have had pity on the plant for which you have  not labored, nor made it grow, which came up in a night and perished in a  night. 11 And should I  not pity Nineveh, that great city, in which are more than one hundred  and twenty thousand persons who cannot discern between their right hand  and their left—and much livestock?”


----------



## Guitarhero (Mar 31, 2011)

Not only requiring a true act of faith...but think about it...here's the greatest army besides the Romans on your tuchis...and run to the water's edge?  That's gotta be the biggest joke in history~! Of course G-d is a comedian, He invented Jewish humor!  

Speaking of, have you seen some people or animals, plants etc.?  Monkeys that look like humans, humans that look like other animals? I'm not trying to be dirty, but G-d made everything.  You mean to tell me G-d doesn't have humor and He created Geoduck "gooey" duck clam?  http://www.gomeatyourself.com/wp-content/uploads/2008/11/gooey-duck.jpg
Not only that, but cut off your foreskin as a sign of your entering a covenant?  Reference from the apostle he should rather cut his whole one off than worry about who's circumcized, who reversed his in surgery?  It's definitely Jewish humor.


Jesus said ( New International Version (©1984)
"Again I tell you, it is easier for a camel to go through the eye of a needle than for a rich man to enter the kingdom of God."

You know, that was steeped in a joke.  This is a great thread!  We tend to try and think of Jesus as Max Von Sidow and G-d as some boring old grandpa with a beard.  Nah.


----------



## aribell (Mar 31, 2011)

Well, the Lord can certainly be sarcastic, speaking through the prophets.  There is a lot of irony in Scripture as well.  Something that I don't think is in the bible is "silliness", though.  A few spiritual "greats" have written about this--I'm thinking of John Wesley and Watchman Nee particularly; they say that silliness isn't of the Spirit.  I think that can easily confuse people, though.  At it's core, true humor is about recognizing something that "is" but seems like it shouldn't be and pointing out that fact.  Silliness is more about a lapse in engaging what is real and true in favor of nonsense.


----------



## Poohbear (Apr 4, 2011)

Proverbs 26:16

Has the sluggard really accomplished anything that might be a basis for being considered wise? No, but he thinks he knows all the answers, and in his pride lets others know.


----------



## Zeal (Apr 4, 2011)

I've been on God TV on *Punked* quite a few times. I would say yes.

I actually say aloud, "Lord, are you serious???? For real though. You're playing... right? This is not funny!"" 

Originally Posted by *Laela* 

 
_I love that God has a sense of humour.... I so love Him for that. _



_DAGON_

_An example of God's humor is the instance in which the Israelites were using the Ark of the Covenant like a good-luck charm in taking it to battle, and the Philistines ended up capturing it and placing it in their temple before their idol of Dagon. They came into the temple the next day and found Dagon flat on his face before the ark. They set him back up. The next morning, there he was again, but this time he had his hands and head cut off as a symbol of his powerlessness before the God of the ark *(1 Samuel 5:1-5). *God’s putting Dagon in a position of submission to His ark is a comical picture._

_- GotQuestions.org_



Now that right der is funny. It does not take much for me.


----------



## Laela (Apr 5, 2011)

This is hilarious!  






Zeal said:


> I've been on God TV on *Punked* quite a few times. I would say yes.
> 
> I actually say aloud, "Lord, are you serious???? For real though. You're playing... right? This is not funny!"" .


----------



## JinaRicci (Apr 5, 2011)

Nice thread.  There's lots of humor in the Bible in stories or Proverbs and I think it allows us to better get the message.   It's not done to purposely bring out the popcorn but we respond to that cause life is funny.  People like Jacob & Jonah who got played with some serious intervention- LOL. 

The talking donkey.  (Numbers 22) It's like God was saying "OK, you don't hear the words coming out of MY mouth but I know your dumb animal will get this."  I also think it's hilarious that Balaam actually replied.  I would have hopped off, probably broken a leg in the process and be gone.


----------



## softblackcotton (Apr 6, 2011)

JinaRicci said:


> Nice thread. There's lots of humor in the Bible in stories or Proverbs and I think it allows us to better get the message. It's not done to purposely bring out the popcorn but we respond to that cause life is funny. People like Jacob & Jonah who got played with some serious intervention- LOL.
> 
> *The talking donkey.  (**Numbers 22**) It's like God was saying "OK, you don't hear the words coming out of MY mouth but I know your dumb animal will get this." I also think it's hilarious that Balaam actually replied. I would have hopped off, probably broken a leg in the process and be gone*.


I forgot about that passage. I actually chuckled pretty hard picturing the donkey saying to Balaam "Why did you beat me three times?" and Balaam just calmly answering it as if donkeys talking is an everyday average thing. Good thing that donkey was carrying on like that because the angel was about to tear his behind up.


----------



## BeautifulFlower (Apr 12, 2011)

I found this article excerpt: 

I think Jesus (surprise) sets the example. Jesus was an oft invited guest at weddings and banquets to the point where those appearances drew the ire of the Pharisees. Think about it. If Jesus was a holier than thou, uptight religious, oxygen mask drop out of the ceiling sourpuss would anyone want Him at their wedding party? A deadly serious, stuffy theologian type would likely not be an "A" list party invitee either. Jesus must have been able to laugh and enjoy the common fellowship of others and he was obviously welcome and desired at the festivities. Let's join Luke at Levi's dinner party that included some unsavory people and see what happens.

Levi gave a large dinner at his home for Jesus. Everybody was there, tax men and other disreputable characters as guests at the dinner. The Pharisees and their religion scholars came to his disciples greatly offended. "What is he doing eating and drinking with crooks and 'sinners'?" Jesus heard about it and spoke up, "Who needs a doctor: the healthy or the sick? I'm here inviting outsiders, not insiders-an invitation to a changed life, changed inside and out." They asked him, "John's disciples are well-known for keeping fasts and saying prayers. Also the Pharisees. But you seem to spend most of your time at parties. Why?" Jesus said, "When you're celebrating a wedding, you don't skimp on the cake and wine. You feast. Later you may need to pull in your belt, but this isn't the time. As long as the bride and groom are with you, you have a good time. (Luke 5:29-34, The Message)  

http://www.christianity.com/Home/Christian Living Features/11577010/page2/


----------



## anartist4u2001 (Apr 12, 2011)

Laela said:


> He sure does...  and we're created in His image. I've posted this before, but this passage always brings a chuckle. If you read the full chapter in context it should make more sense:


 
LMAOOOOOOOO i love that one. it's so funny.


----------



## Laela (Apr 13, 2011)

^^^ 

The story of David and Goliath is a bit humorous as well, esp for kids:







Funny as that illustration is, the story itself is no joke. I can only imagine seeing scrawny, young David asking Saul to let him fight and Saul scratching his head and saying to himself, "_what in the world?_.." And David speaking to Goliath the way he did and Goliath looking around, as if to say "_dude, seriously ..._"  

When the Lord God of Israel is on your side, you won't feel the need for anyone else to be with you! David didn't care.
When the Lord God of Israel is on your side, no Goliath can remain standing! David wasn't scared!


----------



## Guitarhero (Apr 13, 2011)

^^^That image alone is funny!  Dovid's not even as big as one of his toes.  I don't know if this story in the bible is historical or allegorical.


----------



## Laela (Apr 13, 2011)

Who's Dovid?

 j/k!


----------



## maxineshaw (Apr 14, 2011)

I think people view the bible as such a serious document that they assume it doesn't have humor in it. There are so many things in the bible that make me laugh. Two of my favorite stories:

1. I always crack up laughing when God asked Adam if he had eaten from the forbidden tree. Adam was like "The woman whom You gave _to be_ with me, she gave me of the tree, and I ate.” You can't do anything but laugh at Adam somewhat blaming God (man up, Adam!). He had no idea who he was talking to. 

2. Jesus talking to Peter is one of the funniest stories I've read in the bible-at least I find it funny. When Jesus asked Peter if he loved Him three times, I felt like the Lord was just messing with him. 


I know this isn't in the bible, but it's still funny.


----------



## Crown (Apr 14, 2011)

> ...There are so many things in the bible that make me laugh. Two of my favorite stories:
> 
> 1. I always crack up laughing when God asked Adam if he had eaten from the forbidden tree. Adam was like "The woman whom You gave _to be_ with me, she gave me of the tree, and I ate.” You can't do anything but laugh at Adam somewhat blaming God (man up, Adam!). He had no idea who he was talking to.
> 
> ...


 *I* see no fun in these 2 stories, but I want to react about the first one (I did not want to post, but this keep coming to my mind).

God asking Adam if he had eaten from the forbidden tree, Adam shoveling his sin on Eve, Eve on the serpent; sorry, this is not fun *for me*.

Maybe I don’t have a great sense of humor because *I* see NO humor in this story.

  [FONT=&quot]The story of mankind’s fall is Tragedy.[/FONT]


----------



## maxineshaw (Apr 14, 2011)

Crown said:


> *I* see no fun in these 2 stories, but I want to react about the first one (I did not want to post, but this keep coming to my mind).
> 
> God asking Adam if he had eaten from the forbidden tree, Adam shoveling his sin on Eve, Eve on the serpent; sorry, this is not fun *for me*.
> 
> ...


 
Of coure the story of mankind's fall is tragic. There's no question about that. I just find Adam's response amusing. Different strokes for different folks.


----------



## softblackcotton (Apr 14, 2011)

Crown said:


> *I* see no fun in these 2 stories, but I want to react about the first one (I did not want to post, but this keep coming to my mind).
> 
> God asking Adam if he had eaten from the forbidden tree, Adam shoveling his sin on Eve, Eve on the serpent; sorry, this is not fun *for me*.
> 
> ...


 

Man's fall is The Greatest Tragedy. All this suffering over a piece of fruit.  Still I see what she was saying, Adam and Eve were playing the world's first game of "pass the buck" just like little children do. Adam blames Eve. Eve blames the serpent. Then serpent has no one to blame. They act like God didn't already know. 

The punishment: The serpent has to crawl on its belly, eat dust, and be hated by most humans. Adam has to leave the garden and work for a living. However, I feel Eve got the WORST punishment of all, (painful, nasty, annoying) monthly menustration, painful child-bearing, and submission to her husband/men ON TOP of also having to toil for a living and eviction from the garden. It's kind of hard to squeeze the humor out this one.


----------



## DaiseeDay (May 7, 2011)

softblackcotton said:


> Man's fall is The Greatest Tragedy. All this suffering over a piece of fruit.    Still I see what she was saying, Adam and Eve were playing the world's   first game of "pass the buck" just like little children do. Adam  blames  Eve. Eve blames the serpent. Then serpent has no one to blame.  They act  like God didn't already know.
> 
> The punishment: The serpent has to crawl on its belly, eat dust, and be   hated by most humans. Adam has to leave the garden and work for a   living. However, I feel Eve got the WORST punishment of all, (painful,   nasty, annoying) monthly menustration, painful child-bearing, and   submission to her husband/men ON TOP of also having to toil for a living   and eviction from the garden. It's kind of hard to squeeze the humor   out this one.



I totally agree. Sometimes I think about how much pain men cause women and it goes back to the garden 

Another point is that in literature irony is a form of humor, not  necessarily in a ha ha way, but it is. I'm just saying how something can  be funny as in weird or ironic, but not laughable. Sometimes in the  Bible the humor is more in the way humans act, because we can be so  funny in a not haha way.

I know I've giggled quite a bit reading the Bible not to be mistaken as irreverent, you can just see God's personality in certain situations and certain things are kind of funny. I agree, I don't see any silliness, but there's definite irony. 

OK, I always chuckle when I think about how Jesus reacted when His mother asked him for more wine at the wedding. I know it's not really a funny situation, but one night this speaker at my church was like "Jesus was just hanging out at the wedding, and his mom comes up tom him and is like 'we don't have anymore wine' and Jesus looked at her and said *'Woman*! _Why you tellin' me!???_ My _time_ has not come yet!' I forget why he said it like that, maybe just to get our attention, but it was funny. 

Oh, and isn't it funny how Jesus' parents _lost _Him at the temple?? Like, they didn't notice that their child wasn't with them, and on top of that He's God! Like, can you imagine how they must have panicked when they realized? Did they pray about that? "Hey, God - where _are_ you??" Ummm yeah. 

Anyway, I just look at nature, _hilarious_!!


----------



## blazingthru (May 8, 2011)

Yes, I have learned that God does indeed have a sense of humor. Plus he created us in his own image, Imagine he laughs at out antics quite often. Sometimes we laugh without meaning too. I am truly amazed by all the things I am coming to learn about God and his power, so amazed. He is truly wonderful.


----------



## DDTexlaxed (May 8, 2011)

softblackcotton said:


> Man's fall is The Greatest Tragedy. All this suffering over a piece of fruit.  Still I see what she was saying, Adam and Eve were playing the world's first game of "pass the buck" just like little children do. Adam blames Eve. Eve blames the serpent. Then serpent has no one to blame. They act like God didn't already know.
> 
> The punishment: The serpent has to crawl on its belly, eat dust, and be hated by most humans. Adam has to leave the garden and work for a living. However, I feel Eve got the WORST punishment of all, (painful, nasty, annoying) monthly menustration, painful child-bearing, and submission to her husband/men ON TOP of also having to toil for a living and eviction from the garden. It's kind of hard to squeeze the humor out this one.



I think you are only half right about Eve. She was not being punished by  being submissive to her husband. God did not mean for submission to be a punishment, but God said that she would be dominated by her husband. Domination is completely different from submission to a husband's role in the family. Submission was to be a refreshment for women in the family arrangement. That is why the Bible urges Christian men to be loving family heads as found at Ephesians 5:22-6:4. Even in the times before Mosaic Law, men like Noah, Abraham, Isaac and Jacob valued their wives and subjection was not a burden to them. God rebuked those who dealt treacherously with their wives and declared judgment on them in Malachi 2:13-16.


----------



## Ivonnovi (Jun 15, 2012)

@*Anonymous53   *The picture is tooo funny.   And I agree with you on #1; I've often used this as an example of dealing with kids......(they use the same tactics)*! *



Anonymous53 said:


> I think people view the bible as such a serious document that they assume it doesn't have humor in it. There are so many things in the bible that make me laugh. Two of my favorite stories:
> 
> 1. I always crack up laughing when God asked Adam if he had eaten from the forbidden tree. Adam was like "The woman whom You gave _to be_ with me, she gave me of the tree, and I ate.” You can't do anything but laugh at Adam somewhat blaming God (man up, Adam!). He had no idea who he was talking to.
> 
> ...


----------

